# UK Motorhome & Caravan Summer Fair Shrewsbury



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just a mention of the New show at Shrewsbury this year if you book with Event Developments before 29th April you get a £5 discount if you are a MHF member.

Have a look HERE To see just what is happening at Shrewsbury.

Look forward to seeing lots of you there.

Jcquie


----------



## LadyJ

Anyone thinking about it even???


Jacquie


----------



## ChrisandJohn

LadyJ said:


> Anyone thinking about it even???
> 
> Jacquie


Yes, we're thinking about it. We had a few days at the CC site outside Shrewsbury last October and we really liked the city. We haven't been to a show before and think we might give it a try. At least if it's all too much for us we can escape into Shrewsbury. We'll make a decision soon.

Chris


----------



## lucy2

LadyJ said:


> Anyone thinking about it even???
> 
> Jacquie


 Checking with er from head office


----------



## LadyJ

Just a reminder folks to get the £5 discount for this show rally it has to be booked by *29th April* otherwise you pay full wack.

Still plenty of room for a few more to join us at this new show at Shrewsbury

Jacquie


----------



## jdkontiki

Already Booked, see ya there.


----------



## LadyJ

jdkontiki said:


> Already Booked, see ya there.


Hi jdkontiki

You don't seem to be on our rally listy :roll: could you please add yourself to it, Thanks

Summer Fair Rally

Clicky on the bit at the bottom that says "I want to reserve a provisional place at this Show Rally"

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Only 5 days left now folks to book with Event Developments for the cheaper rate of £35 for the weekend so get booking before 29th April.

After 29th April it will be £40



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

*Last day is tomorrow for the cheap rate*

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

*Last day today for the cheap rate after today it will be full price of £40 for the weekend*

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

It's now £40 for the weekend at Shrewsbury folks and can the unconfirmed please get booking. Ta



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Still a lot unconfirmed for the New Show at Shrewsbury they being

jimmyd0g
alandsue
Redbeard
anita302
macd


Have any of you now booked please????


Jacquie


----------



## rayc

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> Still a lot unconfirmed for the New Show at Shrewsbury they being
> 
> badger
> jimmyd0g
> alandsue
> Redbeard
> anita302
> macd
> ChrisandJohn
> 
> Have any of you now booked please????
> 
> Jacquie


Jac, you aredoing a grand job. Ray


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Sorry Jacqui, we're away at the moment with limited mobile signal. We'll be back on Tuesday and hope to book soon after then. 


Chris


----------



## LadyJ

[/quote]

Jac, you aredoing a grand job. Ray[/quote]

Ray i'm begging to think i'm talking to meself here :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## JollyJack

Wish we could have come Jac, we'll still be in France though and it's so close to us too  

Looks like it's going to be an excellent show and Shrewsbury is such a fantastic area to visit! As well as the show folks can visit the Ironbridge Gorge Museums - there's ten of them ! Not a million miles from the Severn Valley Railway either!


----------



## LadyJ

I am still waiting for the following folks to let me know if they have booked yet


jimmyd0g
alandsue
Redbeard
anita302
macd



Still plenty of room for a few more to join us at this new show booking closes on 24th June so you have just over 4 weeks now in which to book with Event Developments



Jacquie


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Jacquie

I'm pleased to say I can now confirm that we've booked with Event Developments.

Looking forward to meeting everyone there.


Chris


----------



## scottie

ChrisandJohn said:


> Jacquie
> 
> I'm pleased to say I can now confirm that we've booked with Event Developments.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone there.
> 
> Chris


HI Chris
Jac is away just now,but I have confirmed you on the list.
George
scottie


----------



## LadyJ

Anymore coming to join us at Shrewsbury ? you have just a month now in which to book with Event Developments at £40 for the weekend which is a saving of £10 if you pay on the gate, so well worth booking. Pre booking closes on 24th June.




Jacquie


----------



## badger

Hi Jaquie

Please confirm my place at the rally (booked today)
Sorry I havn't been on, busier than ever now I'm retired.


----------



## LadyJ

badger said:


> Hi Jaquie
> 
> Please confirm my place at the rally (booked today)
> Sorry I havn't been on, busier than ever now I'm retired.


Well done badger be good to see you both again  I take it your pal has booked as well as he is showing confirmed?

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still showing unconfirmed are

jimmyd0g
alandsue
Redbeard
anita302
macd
HARRYH
lucy2



Jacquie


----------



## badger

Yes Jacquie

Si1verfox has booked. However I'm still showing as unconfirmed and as I confirmed with you and confirmed my place by booking and paying confirming my intention to confirm my expected presence at the festival that I confirm is Shrewsbury, then should I show confirmed.........................I'm confused now!!!!LOL


----------



## LadyJ

HI badger


I have confirmed you on the rally list now  


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Any more coming to join us at this new show???? and any unconfirmed booked now?????







Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still showing un confirmed for Shrewsbury are

jimmyd0g
alandsue
Redbeard
anita302
macd


We have plenty of room for a few more of you to join us there.




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Am I talking to myself here :roll: :lol: 

Still a few un confirmed on my rally listy and still plenty of room for a few more to join us at this new show which with all they have going on there in a nice area will be money well spent.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

You only have 24 days left now in which to book to camp with us at The Summer Fair Shrewsbury booking closes on 24th June

Summer Fair Rally

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Any more of you booked now?????????????



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Only * 19 Days* left now in which to book with Event Developments for this show.

Those still un confirmed on the rally list are

jimmyd0g
alandsue
Redbeard
anita302
macd.

Jacquie


----------



## welsh

hi jaquie

please can i confirm my place at the rally (booked it today) 

it is the first rally we have been on with motorhome facts

and looking forward to it.




thanks karen & Brian


----------



## LadyJ

welsh said:


> hi jaquie
> 
> please can i confirm my place at the rally (booked it today)
> 
> it is the first rally we have been on with motorhome facts
> 
> and looking forward to it.
> 
> thanks karen & Brian


Hi Karen & Brian

Can you please add yourselves to the rally list

HERE

Click on the bit at the bottom that says "I want to reserve a provisional place at this rally"

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Those still un confirmed on the rally list are

alandsue
Redbeard
macd.

Have any of you now booked????????????????????


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still room for plenty more of you to join us at Shrewsbury



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Just a reminder you only have *9 DAYS* left now to book to camp with us at Shrewsbury folks

Jacquie


----------



## clive1821

yes I must just check with event devlopments as I don't seem to have the entry ticket as yet..... 


Yep just phone then to find I have paid and they will be sending out all the tickets at the end of this week just incase anyone was thinking the same thing.....


----------



## clive1821

Just to confirm that I have now received the tickets from Event Devlopments so I would guess that everyone else should also have received their tickets....


----------



## LadyJ

Still 2 unconfirmed on the rally list

Redbeard
macd

Have you guys booked now please????????


Still room for plenty more at Shrewsbury booking closes on 24th June so you have a few days left now in which to book



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Only *4 Days* left now in which to book folks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

* YOU ONLY HAVE TODAY AND TOMORROW TO BOOK FOR SHREWSBURY FOLKS*

Still showing unconfirmed are

Readbeard
macd
Roadromer

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

* YOU ONLY HAVE TODAY AND TOMORROW TO BOOK FOR SHREWSBURY FOLKS*

Still showing unconfirmed are

Readbeard
macd

Jacquie


----------



## rugbyken

just booked and confirmed after picking up new van [to us] today, will be attending with our puppy molly,
picked the van up from fullers and they are also attending salesman said the prices charged tradewise compared to other organisations are about a third so hopefully a few more accesory stalls will be there??.


----------



## tonka

I have just booked !! My first MHF rally..
Found the provisional attending page thingy and added my name.. But how do I now confirm it ????

Also, AFTER I PAID, Wife said "oh i'm going to a party that weekend"..
Told her I will go alone or find a friend.... So I may be the single male with a black eye :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Thank rugbyken & tonka look forward to seeing you both there, although I hope you haven't got a black eye tonka :roll: :lol: 



Still room for a few more


Jacquie


----------



## anita302

Hi,

Tickets have arrived today  

We shall be arriving Friday late afternoon. Need to wait for kids to get home from school. :roll: 

See next weekend.

Anita


----------



## LadyJ

* TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR BOOKING FOR SHREWSBURY SUMMER FAIR*

Jacquie


----------



## ched999uk

Anyone know if it's possible to still book and get into the MHF area? Until 15mins ago had business commitments that prevented us going. They have now cancelled so we can go if we can get in the MHF area. I have sent an email to organisers.

So fingers crossed we can come.


----------



## LadyJ

ched999uk said:


> Anyone know if it's possible to still book and get into the MHF area? Until 15mins ago had business commitments that prevented us going. They have now cancelled so we can go if we can get in the MHF area. I have sent an email to organisers.
> 
> So fingers crossed we can come.


You may just get in if you ring them Monday morning, I would ask them to leave your tickets on the gate though.

Add yourself to the rally list please and let me know if you do get booked in ok

Jacquie


----------



## ched999uk

Cheers, I have added us to the attendees. Fingers crossed we will see you there.

PS on the form the option to select children has no option for zero!


----------



## ched999uk

Just called and booked form MHF area 
See you there Friday


----------



## LadyJ

ched999uk said:


> Just called and booked form MHF area
> See you there Friday


Right oh Pete  could you pm me your surname please, thanks

Jacqiue


----------



## LadyJ

Could you all please download the MHF Badge and place in your windows with your user name and christian names on it copy below thanks



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

If you don't want to use to much blue ink you can use this poster.

If you need to contact me my mobile number is * 0753 863 6122* if you are not coming please let me know or you arrive late on Friday and they won't let you in till Saturday.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Good evening all from Shrewsbury which at the moment is dry  

Please come full up with water as we do not have a tap on our pitch, although there is a tap within walking distance but not accessable with the van so water carriers needed.

There are some toilets near but err um very basic 8O and offical loo emptying a bit of a hike, but we have sussed another one but don't tell the organisers :lol: 

Our pitch is nice and flat and we are in a good position for the music and trade stands and near to the river walk.

The Event team will lead you down to our pitch from the gate so you won't get lost.

The road leading down to the show ground is very narrow so please take care.

Have a safe trip here and we look forward to seeing you all tomorrow.


Jacquie & John


----------



## anita302

Hi Jacquie & John

Thanks for the update on the pitch.

We shall be arriving around lunch time now, not late afternoon as we orginally planned.

See you tomorrow. 

Anita & Dennis


----------



## trevor007

Could i ask if there are very many vans for sale at the show.



Trev


----------



## peterandirene

Welcome to Shrewsbury, MHFers.

I have made the necessary arrangements to ensure that the river level doesn't rise, you are on the flood plain you know!

Am currently sorting out the weather, arranged a bit of cloud for you today while driving here so as not to cause eye strain.

For tomorrow I am trying to fix up a beautiful sunny day with a temperature around 21c. Sunday will be better still at 24c so you can top up your tans before you leave with fond memories of this lovely town.

Peter


----------



## LadyJ

trevor007 said:


> Could i ask if there are very many vans for sale at the show.
> 
> Trev


Hi Trev

Not a huge amount but a fair few it is a small show compared to some as it is the first time here all depends on what you are looking for really

Jacquie


----------



## trevor007

Thank you Jacquie

Not realy sure, what we are trying to do is find a replacement for ours i will post more details about it next week but it's not a happy situation after all the problems we had with it.

we are staying in the hampton tonight so should be at the show early tomorrow.

thank's for your help

Trev


----------



## clive1821

Hi All,,

We have just been prescented with a tophy of the bigest club turnout by Event Devlopments here on site... well done to us all. and Jac and John who are the main MHF Organisers


----------



## anita302

Back home  

But had great weekend  Thanks to Jacquie & John for for a job well done as usual. Credit due to them.

What a great way to finish the weekend with being presented an award as well. Well done Motorhomefacts guys.

See you all again soon. 

Anita, Dennis, Bradley & Sophie


----------



## jdkontiki

Hi All,

Had a great weekend and met some nice people, thanks to Jacquie & john for organising the meet, well done on winning the Trophy. Hope to see you all soon. John & Jackie.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Had a great time at our first show. Sunshine, good company and lots of shopping.

Many thanks to Jacquie and John, and other rally staff, for organising this. The smooth running, I'm sure, belies the hard work behind it. It's much appreciated.


Chris and John


----------



## tonka

Great to meet up with fellow members and what a cracker of a weekend for the weather......
Most enjoyable..


----------



## rayc

Many thanks to Jacquie and John for all their hard work. A good small show but in a fantastic location. Ray & Lesley


----------



## welsh

thank you to Jacquie & John for a great weekend couldnt wish for better wether, met nice people and the show was good, well done for your hard work organising the rally and on winning the trophy thanks karen & Brian


----------



## ched999uk

Jacquie & John thanks very much for all your work. Great entertainment and beautiful weather really made it a great weekend.

Thanks.


----------



## GeriatricGem

Thanks for a great first weekend with MHF a well organised time, particularly Events. even though we were surprised to be classed as 'How The Other Half Live' we enjoy our way of life, and sincerely wish you and yours the same pleasure without rancour.


----------



## anita302

Hi

Just wondering if the pictures taken of the MHF group (those that were left) holding the winning cup have been published yet as the kids would love to see them.

Anita


----------



## rayc

anita302 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondering if the pictures taken of the MHF group (those that were left) holding the winning cup have been published yet as the kids would love to see them.
> 
> Anita


Anita, I havn't seen one of the group with the cup but Clive has put an album on the forum with you and the family:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=123769

Ray


----------

